
Experience with the Mergenthaler Linotron 202 Phototypesetter (1980) [pdf] - jacobwilliamroy
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~bwk/202/summer.reconstructed.pdf
======
dang
Discussed a couple years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505349).

